# Can I SSH or telnet into the TiVo?



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Hope this isn't a dumb question...but I've tried to SSH into a TiVo on port 22, and it doesn't work; neither does a telnet request on port 23. One of my TiVos is having an upgrade problem and I'd like to be able to diagnose it without (repeatedly) pulling the hard drive:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=282112

It appears that some of you are able to get in somehow. Could you tell me what port you're on? I run Linux, so am quite familiar with it and won't (intentionally, at least) frak anything up.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

You need to "enhance" the TiVo startup to load telnet (and ftp if you like). See the Zipper thread for more info.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

neither one of his units in the OP's sig are zipperable 
But Dan's right, no Telnet for you unless you do some serious modification of the box.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Bummer. Well, thanks for the info, anyway. It sure would be nice if I could get in and monitor it real-time/tweak things as needed. Is anyone working on such a hack for the Series 2 units?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you can hack a s2 your particular models require replacing the EEPROM which isn't a lot of fun


----------

